# Wasserfall abdichten



## Bauernteich (18. März 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte einen Wasserfall bauen, weiß es aber nicht, ob ich die davorliegenden "Terrassen" mit einer Folie unterlegen soll oder nicht.
Da die Steinchen schon enormes Gewicht haben, läßt sich eine nachträgliche Korrektur ohne Baggereinsatz nur noch schwer machen.
Münden soll das Wasser in einen Filterteich (Bodenfilter).
Bild zeigt die Steine als Modell 1:10, die Zusammenstellung habe ich mittlerweile etwas verändert. Ca.-Maße: H 1.80, Breite der untersten Platte ca. 1.80. Oder gäbe es eine andere Möglichkeit, das überfließende Wasser nach unten hin abzudichten?




Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## Annett (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall abdichten*

Hallo Albrecht.

Ich würde den gesamten, wasserführenden Bau mit einer Teichfolie abdichten.
Selbst wenn der Mörtel mal reißen sollte, verschwindet Dir dadurch das Wasser nicht im Boden, sondern bleibt im Kreislauf. 
Unter die Steine würde ich zum Schutz der Folie ein Vlies legen.
Bei dem Gewicht würde ich mind. 1mm dicke Folie empfehlen, besser noch 1,5mm - letztere kannst Du dann aber vermutlich nur ordentlich verlegen, wenn die Sonne richtig scheint. Dann erwärmt sie sich und wird geschmeidiger.

Bezüglich Abdichtung zwischen Steinplatten und Folie kannst Du ja mal bei Jochens Wasserfallbau reinlesen.


----------



## Bauernteich (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserfall abdichten*

Hallo Annett

danke für den Hinweis. Kann man sich bepflanzungsmäßig auch einiges abschauen.
Ich werde also das Konstruktgerüst komplett in Folie betten.
Dabei denke ich, daß das Flies fast die wichtigere Rolle hat wie die Folie.
Ich setze auf 1mm-Folie, hoffe, daß es langt.
Möchte aber auch nicht so ein schweres Unterbaugeschütz auffahren wie NG
mit ihrem Tauchcenter.
Wie hast du das gemeint mit Betonreißen? Pro Stein kommt so viel Gewicht zusammen, die reißen oder verändern sich nicht mehr, höchstens dann die Zwischenräume zu den hinteren Platten. Die werde ich zu machen müssen.
Habe dann noch vor, ne flache __ Senke für die Vögel rauszuflexen.
Die kommen eh angeflogen...so oder so.

Gruß
Albrecht


----------

